
The Last Days of Marissa Mayer? - ohjeez
http://www.forbes.com/sites/miguelhelft/2015/11/19/the-last-days-of-marissa-mayer/
======
justinclift
Kinda wondering if Yahoo's search traffic % would pick up if they do a u-turn
into a "we don't track people" platform. eg DuckDuckGo or similar style. Being
an actual trustworthy alternative to Google wouldn't hurt. ;)

That being said, it seems like the opposite mentality of their current
approach. They're not exactly building a trusted brand name for themselves. :(

------
hwstar
Yahoo's problems may be intractable. Another CEO is going to have the same
issues to deal with. Yahoo needs to be dismantled, liquidated and its valuable
pieces bought by others.

